# NCIS



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2009)

Is anyone else an avid NCIS fan? I watch it every Tuesday and every day on USA cable. I love, love, LOVE it!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Apr 21, 2009)

No, I never got into it.. i watch too much TV as it is! But Im intrigued by commercials sometimes.. 
Im a CSI Vegas, Greys, Was a ER, Survivor, Lost, Amazing Race, Bones, Big Bang Theory, and Criminal Minds fan....
Disgusting I know!


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 21, 2009)

I use to use the dvr and tape CSI Las Vegas but without Gresham it doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t seem the same.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2009)

Laura said:


> No, I never got into it.. i watch too much TV as it is! But Im intrigued by commercials sometimes..
> Im a CSI Vegas, Greys, Was a ER, Survivor, Lost, Amazing Race, Bones, Big Bang Theory, and Criminal Minds fan....
> Disgusting I know!



I also LOVE Bones and Criminal Minds!!

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Apr 21, 2009)

The handsome black guy on Criminal Minds.. Shemar,,,,He used to come swimming at our house.. he went to school with my little sister.. hmmm hmmm hmmmmm 
And I love the chemistry between the two on Bones..

oh and the Mentalist... like that new one...


----------



## Stazz (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm a major CSI fan, any CSI !!! And Desperate housewives, Grey's, Ugly Betty !!!


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

I do not watch TV much. The TV reality I love is hell's kitchen (I love the food channel  )


----------



## wood turtle (Apr 22, 2009)

I watch it. I also like House and Friday Night Lights


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

I loooove the food channel ! Anything to do with food


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

Stazz said:


> I loooove the food channel ! Anything to do with food



It gives so much ideas  What show do you like?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2009)

Laura said:


> The handsome black guy on Criminal Minds.. Shemar,,,,He used to come swimming at our house.. he went to school with my little sister.. hmmm hmmm hmmmmm
> And I love the chemistry between the two on Bones..
> 
> oh and the Mentalist... like that new one...





YES!! Isn't he just the "prettiest" thing to look at? How tough is that to have to go through life looking like he does? And those white teeth. m-m-m-m-m!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 22, 2009)

I am a NCIS nut. Started with the JAG series then transitioned to NCIS when it started. I still miss JAG. Now Harmon Rabb (David James Elliott) was/is a Hunk and the chemistry between him and Mac (Catherine Bell) wow- Hot, hot, hot! I also enjoy Dexter, (an all-time favorite now) Lost, Amazing Race, & Bones (I think the chemistry this season between Bones and Booth-yum). OK, I admit it IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m a hopeless, sappy, romantic. 

A few of us at work meet a half hour early just to critique NCIS, Dexter, Hells Kitchen and Desp. Housewives. Fun hearing all the different predictions and thoughts that others have. 

OK now I know I watch far too much tv after writing it down. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2009)

Robyn: Where do you get to see Dexter? I watched the first season, but when it went off it has never been shown here again.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Showtime. you must have seen it on reg TV. They only showed the first season and cut lots and lots out of it. I can't wait for it to start up again. I take Showtime specifically for Dexter and HBO for Big Love. I know Yvonne a waste of time and $$ but some of us just have to get our fix somewhere when we are not watching our torts


----------

